# HT Center Piece



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

We get a lot of questions about hooking up multiple sources to all-in-one systems. These systems tend to be limited in that they may have only one input (some have none) for outside sources. So check before you buy.

Here's a great receiver to use instead. Just add a DVD or blu-ray and some speakers and you'll have a very nice HT that can handle everything you might want to throw at it.


----------

